# Opa!



## Tate_Harmann

Oi,

Sinto muito por o meu portugues pobre, mas quero aprender mais de portugues, assim, vou escrever em portugues.  Corrige-me por favor.  Eu acabo de voltar do Brasil (Rio de Janeiro) e muitas vezes ouvi a palavra 'opa' ou alguma palavra assim.  Que quer dizer?

obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo Tate, 

*opa *is an interjection meaning admiration, surprise , among other things. Also it can be used the same way as oops! Can be used as a greeting, too. 

One option for your sentences: 

_Sinto muito pelo meu português pobre, mas quero aprender mais, assim, vou escrever em português mesmo. Corrige-me, por favor. Eu acabo de voltar do Brasil (Rio de Janeiro) e muitas _vezes _ouvi a palavra 'opa' ou alguma palavra assim. Que quer dizer?_

_Obrigada_ (if you´re a girl)

_Obrigado ( if you´re a boy)_


Great Pt for a new leaner.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Someone from Portugal, to whom I said "obrigada" meant that nobody sais that in common speach, everybody uses "obrigado"... I don't know if that's true?
Sorry, but my portuguese is so bad I cannot write that in portuguese...


----------



## Vanda

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Someone from Portugal, to whom I said "obrigada" meant that nobody sais that in common speach, everybody uses "obrigado"... I don't know if that's true?
> Sorry, but my portuguese is so bad I cannot write that in portuguese...


 
Krumel, aha! I thought you were a boy!    So, *obrigada* is correct. *Here,* whenever a girl (a native one) says obrigado, we look at her twice - to confirm if she´s kidding or if she´s ignorant in fact! Yeah, you´ll find millions of ignorant women saying obrigado.  
Never heard about that in Portugal, though! I´m curious!


----------



## Tate_Harmann

Muito obrigado,
Sim, eu sou um rapaz, consequentemente devo dizer "obrigado", nao é?

até logo


----------



## Vanda

ahem, I ´ve just corrected myself on my first post. I said bem-vinda! As you´re a boy so, Bem-vindo!


----------



## Outsider

Krümelmonster said:
			
		

> Someone from Portugal, to whom I said "obrigada" meant that nobody sais that in common speach, everybody uses "obrigado"... I don't know if that's true?


Definitely not true. 
Here's what is true, though: although prescriptive grammar says that boys should say "Obrigado" and girls should say "Obrigada", lots of people mix up the two. I know girls who grew up saying "Obrigado", and boys who always say "Obrigada". My guess is that the person who told you that is one of those who was raised in an "Obrigado"-only environment. But I can assure you that there are also plenty of people who grew up in "Obrigada"-only environments.


----------



## Vanda

opa! I forgot another reason for saying obrigado instead of obrigada in a girl´s point of view: _lapsus linguae_. It happens!


----------



## Brazilian dude

> I know girls who grew up saying "Obrigado", and boys who always say "Obrigada".


  Paneleiro?

Brazilian dude


----------



## MarcB

Isso faz-me lembrar de uma menina de Paraná que me disse que uma menina deve dizer Obrigado quando fala com um rapaz e Obrigada quando fala com outra menina enquanto um rapaz sempre diz Obrigado. Nunca ouvi falar disso de outros estados.


----------



## Vanda

> Brazilian dude  Paneleiro?



Não deu para reprimir o riso.   Acabei de aprender o que é paneleiro em Portugal!


----------



## Vanda

> Isso faz-me lembrar de uma menina de Paraná que me disse que uma menina deve dizer Obrigado quando fala com um rapaz e Obrigada quando fala com outra menina enquanto um rapaz sempre diz Obrigado. Nunca ouvi falar disso de outros estados.


 
Marc, vou lhe dizer uma coisa, pode até ser uso no Paraná - o que eu não saberia dizer - mas que é errado, isto é!


----------



## Outsider

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Paneleiro?
> 
> Brazilian dude


Que eu saiba, não. 

A preferência por "obrigado" ou "obrigada" parece variar um pouco com a região.

Claro que, como diz a Vanda, o melhor mesmo é os homens dizerem "Obrigado" e as mulheres "Obrigada", como Deus mandou.


----------



## a_catarina

Eu fui educada a dizer Obrigada, porque sou uma rapariga. Noentanto, conheço pessoas que (por falta de [in]formação) dizem sempre Obrigado, ou então (e ainda pior, na minha opinião), dizem Obrigado se estiverem a falar com um homem e Obrigada se estiverem a falar com uma mulher.
Até já ouvi inúmeras vezes pessoas a dizerem Obrigados (sim, plural)  quando estão a agradecer a mais de uma pessoa!!
Na generalidade, acho que as pessoas utilizam mais a forma Obrigado, quer sejam homem ou mulher.


----------



## maqgd

Oi, gente! Eu já tinha buscado sobre a expressão no foro, mas não achei nenhum fio. 
Na verdae, tenho ouvido opa muitas vezes, mas en contextos muito diferentes!, então não posso inferir o significado ainda.
também é usado no Portugal? Ah, espero possam me ajudar  obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

é uma interjeição de surpresa ou admiração , também um cumprimento, mesmo que oi.
Veja  no dicionário:
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/Opa


----------



## maqgd

-Pode-se usar como motivação? Tenho ouvido "Opa!, vamos para Florianópolis", o isso também é so surpresa/admiração?

-Então no Portugal se pronuncia diferente, mas tem o mesmo significado, né?


----------



## bolivarzinho

Opa vamos para Florianópolis, nesse caso expressa a alegria de ir para Florianópolis, pois é uma cidade muito bonita com praias e muita diversão


----------



## Outsider

Estão a falar de "opa" ou de "oba"?


----------



## mglenadel

No Brasil, é dito "ôpa", e é geralmente uma expressão de surpresa. Seu uso em saudações advém da grata surpresa de se rever um amigo: "Ôpa, João! Há quanto tempo?".

Também pode ser usado como interjeição de aviso, seja com intenção amistosa ou não: "Ôpa, moça! Sua bolsa está rasgada!", "Ôpa, ôpa, ôpa! Mais respeito comigo!"

No exemplo de Florianópolis, o "ôpa" expressa uma surpresa bem-vinda: "Que bom! Nós vamos para Florianópolis." = "Ôpa! Nós vamos..."


----------

